# Sugerencias para no hablar como un guiri



## cristóbal

Ayer tuve una mini-clase con unas amigas españolas que me señalaron los errores en mi pronunciación... Una cosa que yo nunca sabía hasta ayer era que la D y la T españolas se pronunciaban diferente a las inglesas.  Pues, ahora estoy practicando mis _"todo"_s cada dos por tres y mis "erre"s como siempre.  
Lo que quisiera saber es si hay algo más (de nuestra pronunciación) que os ayude a "oler" un extranjero angloparlante con facilidad...???

Gracias.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Los subjuntivos los delatan!


----------



## moira

Qué tiene de malo tu pronunciación Cristobal? A mi me parece maravilloso escuchar a alguien con acento inglés (o extranjero) hablar correctamente en castellano. A propósito, qué significa que practicas tus "erray"?


----------



## Whisky con ron

De hecho, la pregunta de cristóbal es excelente también al revés.  Yo no tengo sino que decir tres palabras para que se den cuenta de que soy extranjera, y casi siempre creen que española (que no lo soy, pero para evitar entrar en detalles a veces digo que sí).

Entonces.... qué cosas en inglés delatan a un hispanoparlante?


----------



## Fernando

La 'facilidad' para pronunciar palabras de más de tres sílabas.

Edit: perdón, mi comentario era evidentemente para la pregunta original del hilo.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Bueno, Fernando, con la segunda pregunta del hilo, parece que nosotros le ponemos más sílabas de las que tienen.  Por ejemplo, "Corinthian" debería decirse como una sola sílaba, casi, mientras que yo salgo a decir "co-rin-zian" y se ríen... :-/


----------



## cristóbal

Pues, primero... whisky, he preguntado sobre la pronunciación, no la gramática, que ya sé cuales son mis deficiencias en cuanto a eso. 
Segundo, quería escribir _erre_, refieréndome a la letra RR. 
Y tercero, para los españoles es muy fácil, habláis como ingleses pero aún peor!  (es broma, pero no totalmente...)


----------



## cristóbal

moira said:
			
		

> Qué tiene de malo tu pronunciación Cristobal? A mi me parece maravilloso escuchar a alguien con acento inglés (o extranjero) hablar correctamente en castellano. A propósito, qué significa que practicas tus "erray"?



Me dijeron que mis _de_ suenan a _ere_... como "todo" suena a "toro" y efectivamente tenían razón y nunca me había dado cuenta.  Todo esto empezó cuando me pidieron que les imitara hablando inglés...


----------



## jacinta

Mira, cris, esta es una conversación muy lucida  y me pongo a pensar en mi propio pronunciación de la letra "d".  Casi extendo la lengua por los dientes cuando digo "todo" y suena con un duro "th".  En cuanto a la "r" en toro, la lengua choca con la parte superior de las dientes en frente y no sale ni pedazo por las dientes.

¡A ver si me hize entendida!


----------



## cristóbal

jacinta said:
			
		

> Mira, cris, esta es una conversación muy lucida  y me pongo a pensar en mi propio pronunciación de la letra "d".  Casi extendo la lengua por los dientes cuando digo "todo" y suena con un duro "th".  En cuanto a la "r" en toro, la lengua choca con la parte superior de las dientes en frente y no sale ni pedazo por las dientes.
> 
> ¡A ver si me hize *hice* entendida!



Efectivamente eso es lo que me han dicho... pero gracias de todos modos.


----------



## jacinta

Ahhh!  Llegué tarde!  Siempre con el mismo error!  Hi*c*e y no hize (como una niña de la primaria!)

Entonces, si esto es lo que te han dicho antes, será falta de práctica, o qué?  Quizás no entendí lo que estabas diciendo...


----------



## VenusEnvy

I pronounce my "d" the way Jacinta does. My first two Spanish teachers were from Argentina, so I sometimes pronounce my "ll" like "sh". I've been told that I have an accent. But, instead of trying to perfect it, I just accept it as my own.   

I actually know some people who are learning Spanish, and can't roll their "rr"'s. Well, for those English-speakers who couldn't trill before, still can't! This sound can prove difficult if you've never made it before.  

EDIT: Lo siento que no hablo español aquí, pero al día de hoy, no tengo muchas ganas ni energía. Sorry!


----------



## Phryne

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Ayer tuve una mini-clase con unas amigas españolas que me señalaron los errores en mi pronunciación... Una cosa que yo nunca sabía hasta ayer era que la D y la T españolas se pronunciaban diferente a las inglesas. Pues, ahora estoy practicando mis _"todo"_s cada dos por tres y mis "erre"s como siempre.
> Lo que quisiera saber es si hay algo más (de nuestra pronunciación) que os ayude a "oler" un extranjero angloparlante con facilidad...???
> Gracias.



Hola Chris!
Es muy difícil saber qué es lo que pronuncias "extraño" ya que depende del hablante, del nivel, del castellano que quiera aprender entre otras cosas.

Lo que yo más he notado es:
*Las erres*: no es lo mismo "coro" que "corro". La mejor forma es practicar, practicar y practicar. Venus, conozco muchos americanos que sí han logrado superar esta terrible barrera. 
*Las eres:* Suenan como más como la /d/ inglesa que la /r/ inglesa. De todas maneras es una /d/ inglesa como en "la*dd*er", como que pega un poco contra el paladar rebotando.
*Las vocales*: Noté que muchas veces no las pronuncian claramente, sobre todo las _/e/ _y las /_a/_. Tenemos 5 vocales contra 15, sino me equivoco, del inglés americano. Vamos, chicos, 5 son fáciles. No les digo cómo pronunciarlas puesto que no hay sonido en este sitio. Les recomiendo repetir junto a un nativo.
*Más vocales:* no terminen las /o/ como 'ou' o las /e/ como "ei". Eso grita "yanqui"!  Recomendación, pregunten a un nativo. 
*Las /d/*: Como decís, más suaves, sacando al lengua por los dientes es un buen principio.
*Las /t/: *eviten la "ts" que suelen hacer. Las consonantes españolas son mucho más suaves. Tampoco las aspiren como en "tap" = /thap/. Como nos dijo una teacher de Inglés, para pronunciar en inglés, hay que escupir.  En español es al revés, sin escupir, por favor. 
*Las /p/:* Igual que la /t/, sin "ps" y sin eso del "p hhh", nada de aspirar.
*Las /c/: *Igual que las /p/ y las /t/.
Estas son algunas de las que se me ocurren ahora. 

Una anécdota: después de estar aquí por un tiempo, una vez al volver a visitar a mi familia, gente que no conocía me confesaron que notaban algo raro en mi forma de hablar y me preguntaban que de dónde era originariamente.  Mi hermano me hizo saber que ahora pronuncio las consonantes más marcadas, aspiradas y con ese "ts", "ps" típico del inglés. 

saludos


----------



## jacinta

El error más corriente en mis clases de primer nivel de español es escribir la palabra "tiene" como "tiena".  Esto lo que dice Phryne de los vocales me mata.  Son 5, no más, cierto que sí, pero a los alumnos, es lo más difícil acceptar y evitar.


----------



## cristóbal

Sí, claro que depende (¡como todo en este dichoso mundo nuestro!) pero te agradezco por tu aportación, ya que es lo que estaba buscando.
Ahora, voy a ir al grano... ¿Qué exactamente es eso de "nada de aspirar"?... es que no estoy consciente de eso así que me resulta muy difícil oírlo (o sentirlo, supongo) y corregir el problema.  ¿Me puedes explicar... si es posible... cómo es que podemos hacer nuestras tes y pes sin aspirar ni escupir?  



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola Chris!
> Es muy difícil saber qué es lo que pronuncias "extraño" ya que depende del hablante, del nivel, del castellano que quiera aprender entre otras cosas.
> 
> Lo que yo más he notado es:
> *Las erres*: no es lo mismo "coro" que "corro". La mejor forma es practicar, practicar y practicar. Venus, conozco muchos americanos que sí han logrado superar esta terrible barrera.
> *Las eres:* Suenan como más como la /d/ inglesa que la /r/ inglesa. De todas maneras es una /d/ inglesa como en "la*dd*er", como que pega un poco contra el paladar rebotando.
> *Las vocales*: Noté que muchas veces no las pronuncian claramente, sobre todo las _/e/ _y las /_a/_. Tenemos 5 vocales contra 15, sino me equivoco, del inglés americano. Vamos, chicos, 5 son fáciles. No les digo cómo pronunciarlas puesto que no hay sonido en este sitio. Les recomiendo repetir junto a un nativo.
> *Más vocales:* no terminen las /o/ como 'ou' o las /e/ como "ei". Eso grita "yanqui"!  Recomendación, pregunten a un nativo.
> *Las /d/*: Como decís, más suaves, sacando al lengua por los dientes es un buen principio.
> *Las /t/: *eviten la "ts" que suelen hacer. Las consonantes españolas son mucho más suaves. Tampoco las aspiren como en "tap" = /thap/. Como nos dijo una teacher de Inglés, para pronunciar en inglés, hay que escupir.  En español es al revés, sin escupir, por favor.
> *Las /p/:* Igual que la /t/, sin "ps" y sin eso del "p hhh", nada de aspirar.
> *Las /c/: *Igual que las /p/ y las /t/.
> Estas son algunas de las que se me ocurren ahora.
> 
> Una anécdota: después de estar aquí por un tiempo, una vez al volver a visitar a mi familia, gente que no conocía me confesaron que notaban algo raro en mi forma de hablar y me preguntaban que de dónde era originariamente.  Mi hermano me hizo saber que ahora pronuncio las consonantes más marcadas, aspiradas y con ese "ts", "ps" típico del inglés.
> 
> saludos


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Tal vez algunos ingleses -menos experimentados- prouncian la V española como en inglés, o sea una mezcla de B y F, sin tener en cuenta que en español la B y la V siempre se pronuncian igual.


----------



## cristóbal

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Tal vez algunos ingleses -menos experimentados- prouncian la V española como en inglés, o sea una mezcla de B y F, sin tener en cuenta que en español la B y la V siempre se pronuncian igual.



Aunque tu y un montón de gente lo dice, yo sigo dudando, ya que oigo muchas uves "inglesas" (entre comillas, ya que no es nuestra letra ni nueestro sonido) de hispanohablantes, sobre todo los de América Latina... pero también españoles cultos.


----------



## jacinta

A mi oído, la v y b se pronuncian siempre iguales.


----------



## cristóbal

jacinta said:
			
		

> A mi oído, la v y b se pronuncian siempre iguales.



Igual mi oído es _deforme_ (y mis labios también).


----------



## Phryne

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Sí, claro que depende (¡como todo en este dichoso mundo nuestro!) pero te agradezco por tu aportación, ya que es lo que estaba buscando.
> Ahora, voy a ir al grano... ¿Qué exactamente es eso de "nada de aspirar"?... es que no estoy consciente de eso así que me resulta muy difícil oírlo (o sentirlo, supongo) y corregir el problema. ¿Me puedes explicar... si es posible... cómo es que podemos hacer nuestras tes y pes sin aspirar ni escupir?



Uyyy, me va a costar mucho explicar esto sin sonidos! Ojalá supiera algo de fonética castellana!!!  Te advierto, todo esto es muy poco profesional!!! A mi forma ver, en inglés las consonantes suenan muy fuertes en relación al castellano. Voy a intentar ser clara y describir los que escucho ... creo que eso de escupir, aspirar y pronunciar con una "s" ("ts" sobre todo) es más o menos parte de lo mismo. Fijate que las consonantes en castellano son más suaves, o es como si en inglés se largara el sonido con más fuerza. 
- *escupir*: Por ejemplo, si ponés un papel higiénico frente a tu boca al momento de pronunciar una consonante en inglés como la /p/, el papel se mueve más. Eso es un poco a lo que me refería con escupir. 
- *aspirar*: El tema de aspirar, es algo que aprendí en fonética, por ejemplo, en inglés ciertos sonidos como la /p/ difieren en su variante inicial con una intervocálica. O sea la /p/ de "pat" se va a pronunciar distinta de la /p/ de "deposit", la primera es un /p/ aspirada y se simboliza así /ph/. 
En el caso de hablar en castellano, ese aspirar se debe escuchar como parte de ese sonido que yo entiendo como "escupir". 
- "*ts*": La "s" en "ts" es una idea que me hago en mi cabeza cuando me escucho pronunciar una /t/ inglesa. Practicando acá veo que la diferencia está en la forma en que se pone la lengua. El lugar de modulación es el mismo en ambas "t" pero hay algo que uno hace con la lengua que en inglés sale mucho más silbada y en castellano es como más “seca”. Voy a decir algo medio tonto, pero si intentás pronunciar una /t/ poniendo la lengua entre los dientes sale como muy castellana!  Tal vez así te des una idea de lo "seca" que suena en comparación. 
- *k/g*: Respecto a estas dos, me acordé de una cosa. En clase mi prof. contó como la /g/ castellana es "uvular" en vez de "velar" como la inglesa. Una consonante “uvular” se pronuncia atrás en el paladar como la /k/ y /g/ inglesa. En castellano, son “velares” si no estoy equivocada, y su pronunciación es aún más atrás en el paladar. Esto debe ser lo que hace que suenen menos fuertes, silbadas o escupidas.  

   Por último, preguntá si tenés algún problema de pronunciación con las “c” y “z” que yo no escucho a ningún americano hablar castellano de España y por ende no sé si significa un problema.  

   Disculpame, Chris, realmente me cuesta mucho ponerle palabras a algo que oigo y que encima no tengo ningún fundamento lingüística. Y por favor, decime si no me expliqué bien respecto a algo. De todas maneras lo mejor--así aprendí yo a oír las diferencias--es con un nativo muy paciente que te diga las palabras mil veces!


 saludos 
MJ


----------



## moira

La pista de Jacinta es muy buena Cristobal. Sé que la ERRE fuerte es difícil, pero puedes practicar tus DES para empezar. Pon la lengua como dice Jacinta. Recuerdo que cuando aprendía francés me pasaba el día hablando con un lápiz entre los dientes. Seguro que hay algún truquillo que te será útil a ti también.


----------



## Artrella

jacinta said:
			
		

> Ahhh!  Llegué tarde!  Siempre con el mismo error!  Hi*c*e y no hize (como una niña de la primaria!)
> 
> Entonces, si esto es lo que te han dicho antes, será falta de práctica, o qué?  Quizás no entendí lo que estabas diciendo...




Igual, Jacinta, no se dice "A ver si me hice entendida"... vos quisiste decir "I hope I made myself clear"???

If so, you should have said "A ver si me hice entender?" o mejor aún " A ver si fui clara"

Entendí bien lo que quisiste decir o me mandé un viaje alucinante???


----------



## jacinta

Artrella said:
			
		

> Igual, Jacinta, no se dice "A ver si me hice entendida"... vos quisiste decir "I hope I made myself clear"???
> 
> If so, you should have said "A ver si me hice entender?" o mejor aún " A ver si fui clara"
> 
> Entendí bien lo que quisiste decir o *me mandé un viaje alucinante*???



Sí, Art, me entendiste perfectamente bien y *me hice entender*.  ¿Es mejor?  

Por favor, traduce esto de arriba para mí (el viaje alucinante).  Creo que entiendo pero...


----------



## rayb

En mí infancia, en un liceo americano en Chile, con mis compañeros nos entreteníamos muchísimo imitando el hablar de nuestros queridos "teachers".

Algunos entre nosotros, llegaron a habrar en "gringo" con una perfección notable.

Al leer este "hilo", me volvieron a la memoria algunos de los trucos infalibles que utilizábamos en nuestras imitaciones. De seguro había muchos más y mejores, pero por ahora me afloraron estos dos:

1) *Todas las consonantes delante de la r*, como Cristobal por ejemplo, en "gringo" se pronuncian con la la lengua muy atrás. En castellano, en cambio, se pronuncian con la lengua casi pegada a los dientes; y

2) *Los adjetivos posesivos y las preposiciones* *monosílabos*, en "gringo" se pronuncian aspirando y marcando una ligera pausa. Así, por ejemplo, en "gringo" se diría:"esta es mihh....casa", "voy ahh...la playa", "estoy porhh...salir", etc. En castellano, en camio, estas expresiones se pronuncian de corrido, salvo que se quiera enfatizar algo.

Si me llegara a aflorar algún otro truco, ya se los contaré. Pero quizás sea más eficiente simplemente pedirle a un imitador profesional que nos haga la seconstrucción de una imitación de un gringo.


----------



## cristóbal

Si me equivoco, corregidme, pero me parece que todo se hace con la lengua adelante... A ver, me voy a pegar la lengua a los dientes.


----------



## uaxuctum

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Ayer tuve una mini-clase con unas amigas españolas que me señalaron los errores en mi pronunciación... Una cosa que yo nunca sabía hasta ayer era que la D y la T españolas se pronunciaban diferente a las inglesas. Pues, ahora estoy practicando mis _"todo"_s cada dos por tres y mis "erre"s como siempre.
> Lo que quisiera saber es si hay algo más (de nuestra pronunciación) que os ayude a "oler" un extranjero angloparlante con facilidad...???
> 
> Gracias.


VOCALES

Las vocales españolas son monoptongos puros, esto es, la lengua no se "mueve" cambiando el timbre de una vocal a otra como al pronunciar un diptongo. Sin embargo, los oídos angloparlantes perciben las vocales del español como similares a las vocales tensas del inglés (que en el caso de "ay" y "oh" usualmente se pronuncian ligera o marcadamente diptongadas). 

*Moderator Intervention: post content has been edited as to comply with WR rules.*
*



			#14 Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.
		
Click to expand...

* *Mr. Launazario: I just wanted to make clear that the content you have deleted from here was written entirely by me myself (and it took me more than half an hour to redact it), it was not at all a quote. Could you please explain me exactly why did you think it was? I always clearly mark a quote as such and include detailed information on its source, as you can see in another message of mine in this thread. Anyway, I'm no longer interested in sharing my knowledge about my mother tongue with the original poster of this thread. But, please, whenever again you are about to edit a post because you suspect the content is quoted, first make sure it actually is.*


----------



## alc112

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Si me equivoco, corregidme, pero me parece que todo se hace con la lengua adelante... A ver, me voy a pegar la lengua a los dientes.


 

Yo creo que sí, eso sonidos a los que te refieres se pronuncian con la lengua muy cerca de /tocando los dientes.
La rr queda más bien en el medio de la boca y, digamos que, imitas la onomatopeya del loro.
La r tambien, pero no la imitas.

C: casi tocando los dientes, tranto de imitar como sería la onomatopeya de una serpiente.
D: tocando los dientes
F: la lengua queda abajo, no es necesario que la muevas, ya que el sonido más bien depende del movimiento de tus labios y el aiire que aspires por la boca.
G: digamos que "levantas" la parte de atrás de la lengua e imitas la 
onomatopeya de un gato cuando gruñe o cuando está enojado.
Gu(e)(i): ni idea
Gü(e)(i): en en este caso pronuncias gu y después la vocal
H: sin sonido
J: igula que la G
L: casi tocando los dientes, tienes que "levantar" la punta de la lengua
M: depende del movimiento de tus labios y el aire que aspires
N: igual
P: igual
Qu(e)i)_ igual
Rr y R: ya explicados
S: igual que la C
T: tocando los dientes
W: como en inglés, creo
X: se pronuncia cs, pero el sonido la c es como si tuviera una vocal que no es ni la i ni la e
Y: está dificil
Z: supongoo que lo sabes, los españoles la pronuncian muy diferente a ocmo lo hacemos los argentinos, acá la pronunciamos como una S

Espero que te ayude.
Espero todas las correcciones habidas y por haber.
Sean bien malos, se los permito 


PD: supongo que onomatopeya es sin h, ¿no?


----------



## Henrik Larsson

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Aunque tu y un montón de gente lo dice, yo sigo dudando, ya que oigo muchas uves "inglesas" (entre comillas, ya que no es nuestra letra ni nueestro sonido) de hispanohablantes, sobre todo los de América Latina... pero también españoles cultos.



Lamento contradecirte, pero en español no existe la V inglesa, del mismo modo que en inglés no existe la Ñ ni la J española.


----------



## memucha

Hola Cristobal! tu pregunta es muy minusiosa, depende del país o region; no todos los habla-hispanos hablamos igual. De todos modos te cuento que, aca en Argentina, otras letras que delatan a un estranjero son la "Y" y la "LL". Aca las pronunciamos de una manera muy parecida a la "G" o "J" inglesas, pero sin pegar la lengua al paladar... fui clara? Bueno espero haberte ayudado y no haberte complicado más... besos


----------



## rayb

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Tal vez algunos ingleses -menos experimentados- prouncian la V española como en inglés, o sea una mezcla de B y F, sin tener en cuenta que en español la B y la V siempre se pronuncian igual.


 
La distinción entre la b y la v en español ya la discutimos en otro hilo, algunos días atrás. Según pareció concluirse en dicho hilo, la distinción entre la b y la v se habría perdido en España, no así en cambio en muchos países de América Latina, como Argentina y Chile, por ejemplo. Lo cual es particularmente patente entre la gente más culta. No sólo porque así lo enseñan con extrema severidad en las escuelas, sino también porque la práctica de lenguas extranjeras, como el inglés y el francés por ejempo, obliga a distinguir la b de la v. No olvidemos que en Francia se dice "parler comme une vache espagnole" para simbolizar la mala pronunciación.


----------



## rayb

memucha said:
			
		

> Hola Cristobal! tu pregunta es muy minuciosa, depende del país o region; no todos los habla-hispanos hablamos igual. De todos modos te cuento que, aca en Argentina, otras letras que delatan a un estranjero son la "Y" y la "LL". Aca las pronunciamos de una manera muy parecida a la "G" o "J" inglesas, pero sin pegar la lengua al paladar... fui clara? Bueno espero haberte ayudado y no haberte complicado más... besos


 
En rigor, la pronunciación de la "Y" y la "LL" que mencionas es más bien rioplatense. Tal es así que, en Uruguay también se practica muy marcadamente esa pronunciación. En cambio, la influencia de dicha pronunciación en el resto de la Argentina pareciera irse esfumando mientras más lejos se está de Buenos Aires. De hecho, en Buenos Aires, a los chilenos muchas veces nos confunden con cordobeses.


----------



## memucha

Es cierto... la pronunciación de la "Y" y la "LL", es principal característica del Rio de la Plata, asi como la "casi-no-pronunciación" de la "S" en palabras como "mosca".
Igualmente, me sorprende la confución entre chilenos y cordobeses, yo he confundido chilenos con mendozinos o sureños... pero no cordobeses... y bue... en la gran capital porteña se encuentra de todo...
Saludotes!!!


----------



## uaxuctum

rayb said:
			
		

> La distinción entre la b y la v en español ya la discutimos en otro hilo, algunos días atrás. Según pareció concluirse en dicho hilo, la distinción entre la b y la v se habría perdido en España, no así en cambio en muchos países de América Latina, como Argentina y Chile, por ejemplo. Lo cual es particularmente patente entre la gente más culta. No sólo porque así lo enseñan con extrema severidad en las escuelas, sino también porque la práctica de lenguas extranjeras, como el inglés y el francés por ejempo, obliga a distinguir la b de la v. No olvidemos que en Francia se dice "parler comme une vache espagnole" para simbolizar la mala pronunciación.


No es que se haya perdido en España y conservado entre la gente culta de Hispanoamérica. La distinción fonética entre "b" y "v" pertenece al español medieval, lo mismo que la distinción entre "ss" sorda y "s" sonora, y allá por el siglo XVI ya se habían perdido tales distinciones, que no pertenecen pues al español moderno (a diferencia de por ejemplo las distinciones entre "y" y "ll" y entre "c/z" y "s", que se conservan en algunos dialectos entre ellos el tradicionalmente normativo). Además, es dudoso que la "v" del español medieval fuese siquiera labiodental, siendo más probable que se tratase de una fricativa bilabial similar a como se pronuncia la "b/v" de "haba" y "ave" en el español moderno (y que contrastaría con una "b" medieval pronunciada siempre oclusiva, como hoy en día "b/v" tras nasal como en "ambos" y "envío").

Lo que pasa es que, recientemente (hablo de más o menos el último siglo), en la región rioplatense surgió el fenómeno de comenzar a pronunciar la "v" ortográfica (la cual no se corresponde con la "v" etimológica en unos cuantos casos) como labiodental a imitación del inglés, italiano, francés y portugués, y desde el Río de la Plata se ha ido extendiendo el fenómeno por otras regiones latinoamericanas como Chile. Esta pronunciación no es legítima, ya que es un ejemplo de pronunciación ortográfica y el resultado de un injerto artificial importado de otras lenguas y no de la preservación continuada de un sonido antiguo ni de una evolución natural del idioma. Pese a que en las escuelas del Cono Sur se les enseñe a los alumnos como "la pronunciación educada", pronunciar la "v" labiodental es en realidad signo de afectación y de ignorancia de la historia de la lengua:

"_La /v/ labiodental se articula solamente en casos de afectación o pedantería. Está quizás más generalizada en el Plata y en Paraguay. No ha sido registrada ni siquiera en los anglicismos del español en Nuevo Méjico, lo que refuerza la opinión de que era ya un sonido desconocido del español de los siglos XV y XVI_". (Alonso Zamora, Vicente "Dialectología española", capítulo "Español de América", p. 329. Ed. Gredos, Madrid, 1960)


----------



## rayb

uaxuctum said:
			
		

> No es que se haya perdido en España y conservado entre la gente culta de Hispanoamérica. La distinción fonética entre "b" y "v" pertenece al español medieval, lo mismo que la distinción entre "ss" sorda y "s" sonora, y allá por el siglo XVI ya se habían perdido tales distinciones, que no pertenecen pues al español moderno (a diferencia de por ejemplo las distinciones entre "y" y "ll" y entre "c/z" y "s", que se conservan en algunos dialectos entre ellos el tradicionalmente normativo). Además, es dudoso que la "v" del español medieval fuese siquiera labiodental, siendo más probable que se tratase de una fricativa bilabial similar a como se pronuncia la "b/v" de "haba" y "ave" en el español moderno (y que contrastaría con una "b" medieval pronunciada siempre oclusiva, como hoy en día "b/v" tras nasal como en "ambos" y "envío").
> 
> Lo que pasa es que, recientemente (hablo de más o menos el último siglo), en la región rioplatense surgió el fenómeno de comenzar a pronunciar la "v" ortográfica (la cual no se corresponde con la "v" etimológica en unos cuantos casos) como labiodental a imitación del inglés, italiano, francés y portugués, y desde el Río de la Plata se ha ido extendiendo el fenómeno por otras regiones latinoamericanas como Chile. Esta pronunciación no es legítima, ya que es un ejemplo de pronunciación ortográfica y el resultado de un injerto artificial importado de otras lenguas y no de la preservación continuada de un sonido antiguo ni de una evolución natural del idioma. Pese a que en las escuelas del Cono Sur se les enseñe a los alumnos como "la pronunciación educada", pronunciar la "v" labiodental es en realidad signo de afectación y de ignorancia de la historia de la lengua:
> 
> "_La /v/ labiodental se articula solamente en casos de afectación o pedantería. Está quizás más generalizada en el Plata y en Paraguay. No ha sido registrada ni siquiera en los anglicismos del español en Nuevo Méjico, lo que refuerza la opinión de que era ya un sonido desconocido del español de los siglos XV y XVI_". (Alonso Zamora, Vicente "Dialectología española", capítulo "Español de América", p. 329. Ed. Gredos, Madrid, 1960)


 
Esta hipótesis sobre el origen rioplatense de la distinción en algunos países latinoaméricanos entre la b y la v ya la formulaste en el hilo que yo antes mencioné. Confieso que, aunque plausible, yo nunca antes había escuchado esta hipótesis. Aunque lo pedí, no hubo mayores contribuciones de otros foreros al respecto. Espero que, ahora sí lo hagan.

En el intertanto, trato de imaginarme la cara que me hubiesen puesto mis profesores de castellano, tan severos en la materia, si yo les hubiese enrostrado que no eran sino "unos meros seguidores de una moda reciente de origen ríoplatense, propia de gente pedante, afectada e ignorante de los orígenes de la lengua española". Pienso que lo más probable es que me habrían contestado: "Señor ray vvvvvvvvvv!!, usted cree acaso que el fundador de Santiago fue Pedro de BBBBBBBBBB!! aldi bbbbbbbbbb!! ia".


----------



## rayb

memucha said:
			
		

> Es cierto... la pronunciación de la "Y" y la "LL", es principal característica del Rio de la Plata, asi como la "casi-no-pronunciación" de la "S" en palabras como "mosca".
> Igualmente, me sorprende la confusión entre chilenos y cordobeses, yo he confundido chilenos con mendocinos o sureños... pero no cordobeses... y bue... en la gran capital porteña se encuentra de todo...
> Saludotes!!!


 
Yo he preguntado lo mismo que tú sobre chilenos y cordobeses, en Baires, y me han contestado: "y bueno, lo cantadito!!!!"....Constato que eres militante activa, incluso "avant la lettre", de la reforma ortográfica" de nuestra muy querida forera transandina Artrella. Saludotes!!!


----------



## Krams

Hi Cristobal,
Don't worry about "d" and "t". 
Imagine! In my country, Catalonia, we say Madrid like Madrit... But I guess It's a influene of the catalan. Well, anyway, I think the english people have problems with the spanish "j". For example when they say "jamon". I carried out teaching an italian and I told him that this sound is like to pronounce the opposite of the sound that the pigs do. I'm not referring to the onomatopeias "Oink, oink" I mean that sound inspired very deep... It would sound like "hjrrr, hjrrr, hjrrr"... Those "r" aren't a real r, it seems more like a vibration on the throat. I think it can be only explained showing it.
If some english has understood this confusing explanation, I think he won't have any problem pronouncing the "j".


----------



## mylam

Krams said:
			
		

> Hi Cristobal,
> Don't worry about "d" and "t".
> Imagine! In my country, Catalonia, we say Madrid like Madrit... But I guess It's a influene of the catalan. Well, anyway, I think the english people have problems with the spanish "j". For example when they say "jamon". I carried out teaching an italian and I told him that this sound is like to pronounce the opposite of the sound that the pigs do. I'm not referring to the onomatopeias "Oink, oink" I mean that sound inspired very deep... It would sound like "hjrrr, hjrrr, hjrrr"... That "r" aren't a real r, it seems more like a vibration on the throat. I think it can be only explained showing it.
> If some english has understood this confusing explanitaion, I think he won't have any problem pronouncing the "j".


 
I think I understand you, Krams.  You're talking about the grunting sound we make by breathing in sharply. The Spanish "j" is made with nearly the same shape and placement of throat and tongue, but breathing out rather than in. Good explanation!  Thanks!


----------



## Krams

Yeeeah!


----------



## mzg

Hi

I hope I do not say something that has already been mentioned but the pronunciation of  ch-words in Spanish starts with as ts sound not as the sound of "shoe". 
Chicago /ts/

Also it is necessary to remember that it is necesary to pronounce the "e" in  es-words
Estela /es/

Bye


----------



## cristóbal

Krams said:
			
		

> Hi Cristobal,
> Don't worry about "d" and "t".
> Imagine! In my country, Catalonia, we say Madrid like Madrit... But I guess It's a influene of the catalan. Well, anyway, I think the english people have problems with the spanish "j". For example when they say "jamon". I carried out teaching an italian and I told him that this sound is like to pronounce the opposite of the sound that the pigs do. I'm not referring to the onomatopeias "Oink, oink" I mean that sound inspired very deep... It would sound like "hjrrr, hjrrr, hjrrr"... That "r" aren't a real r, it seems more like a vibration on the throat. I think it can be only explained showing it.
> If some english has understood this confusing explanitaion, I think he won't have any problem pronouncing the "j".



Yes, the "peninsular" Jota was another one (along with the C and Z) of the pronunciations that i changed upon arriving in Spain.  In America the J is not nearly as guttural as it is here in Spain.  And of course, as you know, the C and Z are pronounced equal to the S.

As for Madrit, interesting enough, that was the original name of the city... guess you Catalonians are of the more traditional type.   Personally, I think it beats saying Madriz.  I must say, I have an affinity for the Catalan accent, don't know why, but I just like it.


----------



## cristóbal

uaxuctum said:
			
		

> "_(Alonso Zamora, Vicente "Dialectología española", capítulo "Español de América", p. 329. Ed. Gredos, Madrid, *1960*)_


_


Sólo quisiera señalar la fecha de la susodicha cita.  Me parece, por lo menos, que son bastante "llamativas" dicha fecha y el lugar de su publicación.  

Por otro lado, también os pediría que si queréis discutir este tema que buscárais otro sitio, ya que este es mi hilo, y no quiero que sea apoderado por este tipo de debate que seguramente no lleva a ninguna parte._


----------



## Krams

Hahaha! 
Yes, our accent is easy to recognise , although the people from madrid have an accent too, not so strong but appreciable.
It's true, the people from madrid say Madriz but I didn't know that Madrit was the original name! What I'd heard was that Madrid hadn't ever been a city, it's been a villa since middle age just because they had never given the title of town. 
Anyway, I'm sorry for them because... Barça has won the league!! jejeje...
Visca el Barça!!  

Saludos desde Barcelona.

Krams


----------



## uaxuctum

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Sólo quisiera señalar la fecha de la susodicha cita. Me parece, por lo menos, que son bastante "llamativas" dicha fecha y el lugar de su publicación.
> 
> Por otro lado, también os pediría que si queréis discutir este tema que buscárais otro sitio, ya que este es mi hilo, y no quiero que sea apoderado por este tipo de debate que seguramente no lleva a ninguna parte.


Ha habido exactamente *2 mensajes* en torno a este tema. ¿Qué caraduras somos, verdad, tratando de "apoderarnos" de "tu" hilo?

Visto lo engreído que eres, seguidamente paso a borrar mi larga y detallada respuesta a tu pregunta inicial, y por supuesto no tengo intención de volver a perder mi tiempo colaborando con lo que sé sobre mi lengua materna en ninguno de "tus" hilos.


Edito: El Sr. Moderador ya se ha encargado de borrar un contenido que escribí enteramente _yo_, en base a que supuestamente era una cita.

Edito de nuevo sólo para decir adiós a este foro. Me he sentido muy insultado por lo que ha hecho el moderador borrando sin previo (ni ulterior) aviso un contenido que había escrito enteramente _yo_ y que me había llevado su considerable tiempo redactar (y no es que me sobre el tiempo precisamente). Ello me ha quitado de súbito y por completo las ganas de seguir colaborando en estos foros. Así que, un saludo de despedida a todos los foreros con los que he tenido intercambios amigables. Si queréis, podéis encontrarme de cuando en cuando bajo este mismo pseudónimo en grupos de lingüística de Usenet, así como en los grupos sobre español de LiveJournal.


----------



## Whisky con ron

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Por otro lado, también os pediría que si queréis discutir este tema que buscárais otro sitio, ya que *este es mi hilo*, y no quiero que sea apoderado por este tipo de debate que seguramente no lleva a ninguna parte.


 
Cristóbal, por pedante bien te mereces que te llamen guiri y que se yo. Por mi, habla como te de la gana.

Es que se ven unas.....

(editado para no ofender)


----------



## Krams

Wow! You won't die due to that, uaxuctum! Ok, probably what cristo has done is wrong... But you shouldn't get angry because of nonsenses like this! And even worse leave the forum! Come on, if everybody did what you do, anybody would be in this forum right now. As we say over here in this cases: ¡Bon vent i barca nova!
Regards,
  Krams


----------



## Whisky con ron

uaxuctum said:
			
		

> Edito: El Sr. Moderador ya se ha encargado de borrar un contenido que escribí enteramente _yo_, en base a que supuestamente era una cita.


 
Por pura curiosidad:  Por qué no restituyen el texto?  Y cual moderador fué que lo borró?  Mal hecho si de verdad era un texto original, digo yo... Es que no se comprueba primero que sea un plagio antes de borrarlo?

Como que metieron la pata, verdad?

Saluditos y ¡Bon vent i barca nova!


----------



## Krams

Hahaha, It sounds even better said by you!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Uaxuctum, Whisky con Ron, por favor guarden las formas, que todo se puede discutir con respeto mutuo. Pueden no estar de acuerdo con Cristóbal sin entrar en descalificaciones personales que perjudican al foro.

Saludos.


----------



## esteban

!Pues qué làstima que termine esto asì!
Yo creo que si por alguna razòn un hilo se "desvìa" un poco, lo mejor es decir las cosas de una vez (de esta manera se logra evitar un "caos")...y si hace falta pues se puede abrir otro hilo en "cultural issues"...
Apoyo de todo corazòn a uaxuctum _(su mensaje no debiò ser borrado de esta manera_). Ademàs vamos, el tema era "Sugerencias para no hablar como un guiri", nadie aquì corrìa el peligro de quemarse el cerebro, no era tan grave hablar de los diferentes acentos del castellano...
_Y agrego que no es el caso tampoco de "crucificar" a Cristòbal...muchas veces has contribuìdo en darme muy buenas explicaciones para aclararme las varias dudas que he tenido y te agradezco por ello..._

Saludos


----------



## jmx

Espero que Uaxuctum se lo piense mejor y se quede en los foros. Sus intervenciones son de otro nivel, supongo que a él (o ella) estos pagos le deben parecer más bien un chat que una cosa mínimamente seria. Pero que sepas que por lo menos yo, y seguro que mucha gente, nos alegramos de tener gente tan preparada en los foros, y no sólo simples aficionados como yo mismo.

Por otro lado imagino que los moderadores están intentando recuperar el texto borrado por error. Por favor que alguno de ellos asome su teclado por aquí, cuanto menos para disculparse. Supongo que todos tenemos claro que "Errar es humano".


----------



## Whisky con ron

Estoy de acuerdo con jmartins.  Donde está el texto recuperado, por favor?


----------



## Phryne

Bueno, parece que cada vez que alguien escribe es para polémicas... 

*uaxuctum: 
1. E*s una pena que los moderadores hayan borrado tu mensaje y me solidarizo con tu causa. De todas formas debe haber sido un error, y no me parece que sea para enojarnos. Errar es humano.

2. No creo que debas enojarte así con Cristóbal. Cuando uno inicia un "hilo" espera respuestas concisas y no debates que no tienen relación con el tema. Puede llegar a ser un tanto frustrante estar buscando los mensajes que a uno le interesan. Cualquiera puede iniciar un hilo si así lo desea y debatir sobre lo que quiera. 

3. Cristóbal no es pedante ni un engreído, creeme, y seguro que está muy agradecido de que hayas respondido. Es una pena que porque lo hayas entendido así borres tus mensajes.

4. Me apena mucho que te vayas así ofuscado. Este foro se conoce por ser muy respetuoso y en este caso me parece que no hubo falta de respeto sino algunas malinterpretaciones. Tu ayuda a Cristobal fue valiosísima, y creo que todos apreciamos tu contribución. 

*Chris: 
*Entiendo tu postura y de ninguna forma creo que hayas sido pedante. Tal vez hay ser un poco más medidos con las palabras para que no ocurran malinterpretaciones.  

Lamento haberme ido por las ramas en tu hilo. Es exactamente lo que no querías, pero sentí que esto se fue de proporciones y sin motivos valederos.

Un saludo a todos. Que haya paz. 

María José


----------



## cristóbal

Supongo que debo dar alguna razón por lo que dije anteriormente que posiblemente causara el estallido de este lío en que nos encontramos.  
Primero, no era mi intención ofender (como debe empezar cualquier buena disculpa), y como espero que los que frecuentan este foro ya sepan, normalmente no soy tan egoísta con "mis" hilos.  Bien, ahora sabemos el poder de las preposiciones.  
Pediría disculpas a uaxuctum, ya que esta parte _"ya que este es mi hilo, y no quiero que sea apoderado por este tipo de debate que seguramente no lleva a ninguna parte"_, retrospectivamente, puede que tenga un tono bastante "engreído" y ofensivo puesto lo difícil que es transmitir por internet los grados de sereidad que poseen nuestros mensajes.

Por otra parte, ofrezco una explicación por mis palabras:
Después de haber leído que esa argumentación en cuestión sobre la pedantería de la pronunciación de la V como la "inglesa" ya se había expuesta en otro sitio empecé a cuestionar su relevancia aquí en este hilo.  Además, no veía nada más que un camino que llevaba hacia las acusaciones de dialectos deformes y la "legitimidad" de la lengua... sea lo que sea esto, porque yo no tengo ni idea ni quiero considerar lo que podría ser la diferencia entre un cambio legítimo de un idioma y otro cambio ilegítimo.  

La simple respuesta es que no soporto las argumentaciones que afirman que las lenguas europeas son las más puras y superiores a sus homólogos americanos (o de cualquier otro continente).  Yo prefiero que la gente hable como quiera siempre que se entienda muy bien.


----------



## Phryne

esteban said:
			
		

> _Y agrego que no es el caso tampoco de "crucificar" a Cristòbal...muchas veces has contribuìdo en darme muy buenas explicaciones para aclararme las varias dudas que he tenido y te agradezco por ello..._
> Saludos



Pues no está bien cricificar a nadie, sobre todo cuando en los foros hay muchísimas malinterpretaciones.

Además, Cristóbal nos ha ayudado a todos, en centenares de ocasiones y sin ánimos de recibir nada cambio. 

saludos


----------



## cristóbal

Phryne said:
			
		

> Tu ayuda a Cristobal fue valiosísima, y creo que todos apreciamos tu contribución.



Casi se me olvidó.  Esto sí que es verdad.  Volví a leérmelo y es muy agradecido.


----------



## lauranazario

Señoras y señores,
Lamento haber tardado tanto para regresar a esta conversación. Mis deberes y demás me lo habían impedido.

Tras leerlo cuidadosamente (porque no acostumbro tomar decisiones a la carrera), edité un mensaje que incluía lo que a todas luces me pareció material copiado de una fuente externa. 
Basé mi parecer en los siguientes hechos:
1) El material estaba dividido bajo dos encabezados titulados: "Vocales" y luego "Consonantes", respectivamente.
2) A diferencia de todos los mensajes en este "thread", dicho escrito editado NO incluía observación alguna del tipo "_opino que_...", "_a mi mejor entender_...", "_me baso en el hecho de que..._" o cualquier otra variante que indicara o dejara entrever que lo que se vertía era una opinión de índole personal.

Ahora, luego de los comentarios hechos por la persona, es que sabemos a ciencia cierta que no se trataba de material citado.

En el desempeño de mis funciones y velando por que se hicieran cumplir las reglas de WR, erré en mi juicio como humana que soy... y como persona adulta lamento los inconvenientes que ello haya podido causar. 
Me es imposible restablecer la cita editada. Mis excusas a su autor.

Proseguiré trabajando y aportando a los foros con el mismo ahínco de siempre... porque de los errores aprendemos juntos.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## MarX

I used to be disturbed by the way many Germans speak Spanish. There is in fact a certain German accent of Spanish.

Some of the characteristics:
1. K (ca, que, qui, co, cu), P, and T are aspirated.
2. "Hard" D and G between vowels.
3. "Hard" B
4. Dropping of final R
5. Using "German" R
6. A "stop" between two vowels


But now I've learned to appreciate the various accents foreigners have when speaking Spanish. They actually enrich the language. 

Saludos,


MarX


----------

